

Laravel 5, AngularJ 1.3 and Foundation 5.5 starter kit - jibidev
https://github.com/JulienBernard/starter-laravel-angular-foundation

======
jibidev
This is a starter kit for a Single Page Application featuring the modern
Laravel PHP framework and Google’s acclaimed front-end framework AngularJS,
featured with Foundation 5.5 for the GUI. Just download and play with it to
build something great!

Forked from [https://github.com/Zemke/starter-laravel-
angular](https://github.com/Zemke/starter-laravel-angular) (switch Bootstrap
to Foundation).

~~~
Zemke
Good job! 😉

------
claudiug
Not a flame, but with the changes in angularjs, is still viable to use it, or
choose a light library, eg: reactjs? also, for what I saw, laravel is like
rails + [ENTER design pattern here]. Is a good choice?

